# Pumpkin



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

I have heard it has anti-parasitic properties. Is this true? If so, is it true for all animals? I gave leftover pumpkin to all my animals so it would be awesome if it helped kill the nasties too!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not sure about all animals, but in sheep...they eat the pumpkin (or large mature squash with large seeds) and they get the vitamins and nutrition...barberpole worms attach themselves to the seeds which the sheep do not digest...poop it out along with the worms...and the worms die quickly when exposed to air and sun....then...in the spring those seeds grow and there you go...new pumpkins/squash...and our sheep don't eat them again until there are tiny pumpkins or squash on the vines...they eat the whole vines too.

We've had better luck with growing the yellow crook neck squash than pumpkins...so we use them.


----------



## kstaven (Nov 11, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> I have heard it has anti-parasitic properties. Is this true? If so, is it true for all animals? I gave leftover pumpkin to all my animals so it would be awesome if it helped kill the nasties too!!


Depends on who you talk too. Many will say yes and some say it is bunk. From personal experience I would ride on the yes side to your questions.


----------



## Royd Wood (Nov 12, 2012)

Back of the Dodge Grand Caravan loaded with pumpkins for the pigs - dont know if its true but the pigs love em
we collect loads of pumpkins from various locations November 1st after halloween is over - nutritious free food


----------

